# Well once upon a time



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well once upon a time

Albert and I 

With three kids, gave up everything we owned 

The house, well it was what we owed

The furniture 

Well one lucky buyer 

And set out on a journey

You have no idea of that journey

Even I , my memory fades

But it was a journey to equal no other

We eventually reached Jerusalem 

Me pregnant with twins and three kids 

And I hope it influenced our lives

The journey back was more traumatic

Until one day We celebrated the Shabbat meal

No we are not Jewish 

And as we lit the candles and broke the bread

Our youngest, 4 , said

Abba v imma 

Anaknu b'biet akshave?

Mummy, daddy are we home 

And finally we were

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Lucky kids


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

You have told us this several times Sandra, I have asked before, *why?*
Jan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Why I've told you before Jan ??

I was prob thinking of refugees coming to this country, my mind wanders sometimes as I listen or read about things and try to place them within my experiences

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

And why not? Its a lovely story and an adventure you can all treasure forever. You and the kids.

Less adventurous but it was a journey in the school holidays by car across Europe when I was 15 that set my wanderlust going. Never forgotten it and been back to many places we visited in the motorhome all those years ago. I can remember so much detail about it but cant remember much about any "normal" if you like holidays.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> Why I've told you before Jan ??
> 
> I was prob thinking of refugees coming to this country, my mind wanders sometimes as I listen or read about things and try to place them within my experiences
> 
> Sandra


No, not why when you´ve told us before, why did you decide to take this journey, I thought when I first heard the story 2 years ago it was for religious reasons,
but you say you are not Jewish.
What prompted the need to go, selling up lock stock and barrel and taking 3 small children, it sound like an evacuation from a war torn country.
Jan


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> And why not? Its a lovely story and an adventure you can all treasure forever. You and the kids.
> 
> Less adventurous but it was a journey in the school holidays by car across Europe when I was 15 that set my wanderlust going. Never forgotten it and been back to many places we visited in the motorhome all those years ago. I can remember so much detail about it but *cant remember much about any "normal"* if you like holidays.



Last Day
Why are we surprised?:surprise::laugh:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Geoff can't get anything on Last Day 

So come on sort it, I don't pay my subscription for nothing :grin2:

Ps daughter and grandson are loving Poland, I've never been must rectify that 

The scan was clear

So who knows?

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It's difficult Jan to explain

Of course many would think us mad, not a problem 

The reasons are not important, the journey was 

And face to face I could try to explain it

And Im not afraid of ridicule , I ask of no one to believe as I do

But I suppose I would ask people to believe in the journey, believe that my idea of owning nothing was nothing like what owning absolutely nothing is, as I was to find out

So yes when I think of the refugees

I think of me, not an isolated me, a me within the context of a family

For what was a brief period of 8/9 years 

And if I could change my history

Well that journey wouldn't be one of them

The owning of nothing wouldn't be one of them

Even the trauma of children's homes wouldn't be one of them

They shaped who I am

And for good or bad

That's me

So love me or hate me, agree or disagree with me 

Absolutely your choice 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Who knows, maybe one day we will bump into each other :smile2: then I´ll drag it out of you. >
Jan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

One day Jan 

I'd love that

But for now I'm waiting for my Viv, Herman hymer 

My mentor, my friend to stay with us 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> One day Jan
> 
> I'd love that
> 
> ...


Funny, I have been thinking about Viv for a day or two, is she back in the UK yet?
Jan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes

And she is so grounded

So well travelled

And so special to me

We don't interact on MH facts she just comes 

Eats Alberts chips 

But has wisdom

And without MHF 

How would I have known that?

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

So maybe we need a thread of people meeting people

Sometimes it doesn't work as I know

Sometimes we meet someone we love several times and a journey destroys that relationship

And we are left bereft 

Sometimes we meet those we dislike or dislike us

But hey that's life 

Now I meet many

Some not enough 

Raynipper you were so busy when we came so we didn't stay long

Could have been our mistake

Penguin and Lesley you were great , but you almost killed Albert , only joking 

He almost killed himself

Big tree and Lill

You are no longer on here

We stayed with you in France 

And in Spain and you are great

And Margaret , Mees, we stayed with you in Spain

Now remember I'm not the easiest to stay with

Albert is

But if you want to risk it, I drink too much, love too much

And quite frankly wouldn't give a **** if you passed me by

But if you don't please don't criticise me

And force me to criticise you

We are so attuned to criticise

So if I drank too much, and I hurt you, not your sensibilities

But your fundamental beliefs

Then go for me

But if I or others just simple drank too much

Provided you with an excellent meal before they drank too much

So what's your problem ?

Are you a member of AA?

Sandra


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

aldra said:


> Geoff can't get anything on Last Day
> 
> So come on sort it, I don't pay my subscription for nothing :grin2:
> 
> ...


Sandra

I do not know were the 'Last Day ' bit in the post came from.

I assume the 'Scan was clear' refers to Albert - Good news.:grin2:

Poland is a good stretch from you - it is 1,000 miles from Kent, plus 300 to you. You would need several stops on the way. I have done Kent to Katowice in 2 days, but not to be recommended. We usually take about 4 days if going direct, but usually divert through Luxembourg, France for a couple of weeks.

If you are coming make sure we are here - Ample Parking, EHU, water, black and grey water dump all available and a S/Market 50m across road - we could run an Aire, but not many MHs in Poland:laugh:

Geoff


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi Geoff

One day we will come

And we tell you about a journey, the reason no longer important

The feeling of absolutely owning nothing, the freedom , the fear

The things we learnt

The things we didn't that we should have

Sandra


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Never could understand women!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey, there was a guy involved in this

And what a guy

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yeah I'll second that. Top bloke our Albert. That Sandra is as mad as a box of frogs mind but all the more lovable for it.

I love the story about the jerusalem adventure. I've read a few similar ones, mainly sailing stories where families have done similar things. What better education and opportunity to experience life outside the norm for kids?

I've spent most my life thinking of ways to buck the system and get off the hamster wheel way before my time and I've not done too bad but never quite let go of the reigns. 99% of people cannot process or comprehend that though sadly (for them). There is more to life than having 2.4 children, working until you drop and getting the biggest mortgage you could stretch to.

Actually I've made that sound more poetic than it is. It's just about having fun really.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ironically Sandra we are still so busy and running all the time. We find it normal but guests leave exhausted.

Ray.xx


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Our Adventure started a bit late in life and _some _thought we were barmy.
When we retired we bought this plot of land, sold the bungalow, came across the water with nothing but a caravan with awning and money in the bank,
had a house built to our own design.
It took nearly 2 year to get the place (almost) as we wanted it, but after 12 years there are still incomplete projects. :serious:
Jan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes lets listen to those mad journeys 

The ones you hadn't intended to make but did anyway 

The ones you'd planned but in hind sight didn't plan well enough, and the outcome was far from your expectation 

The ones that changed your life for ever 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> Yeah I'll second that. Top bloke our Albert. That Sandra is as mad as a box of frogs mind but all the more lovable for it.
> 
> I love the story about the jerusalem adventure. I've read a few similar ones, mainly sailing stories where families have done similar things. What better education and opportunity to experience life outside the norm for kids?
> 
> ...


Actually Barry my love

Having fun isn't what it's about 
Letting go of the reigns is
As long as you understand when you let go you let go

it won't work out the way you plan or even want

The understanding comes much later

But hey you and Michelle go for what makes you happy

We are long time dead

But unfortunately for many it can workout

The time it takes to being dead is too long

As Billy's connerly says

The brown bread eaters live longer than the white bread eaters

But that longer time doesn't occur till the end of life

And sometimes the brown bread eaters are left alone, not in the best of health, but better than the White bread eaters who are already dead

Or are they?

Love you

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

So ok I'll start it

We decided to give up everything

Why is not important

So we bought a tiny MH 

Got rid of everything but a few toys and some clothes

And set off for Jerusalem

And we had given up everything, Yes?
Well no

In Turkey our MH gave up the ghost

What bit of money we had we needed to leave the van in customs

all we had was a plastic sack

So into we placed one set of clothing for each of us

And we continued, sure by now we could never reach Jerusalem 

But we did

And people helped us all along the way

And I learnt what owning no processions really meant

And the special moment 

When we arrived at Israeli customs

5 of us and a plastic sack, no money no return ticket , me pregnant with twins

In a long queue 

A soldier stepped forward

Brought us out of the queue and waved us straight through

We had made it 

Sandra


----------

